# what is mean by overclocking?



## sakthirajesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello friends,
         I am new to the forum. I read some threads, which frequently use the word overclocking... I come across this word, while talking about mobo and processors... Can anyone explain what that means...


Thanks in advance...


----------



## nvidia (Oct 31, 2007)

It is getting more out of less in short...
Overclocking is like pushing your CPU or whatever beyond the limits it was designed. Like increasing your clock speed....


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overclocking


----------



## sakthirajesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok... How to overclock a PC?


----------



## yashved (Oct 31, 2007)

sakthirajesh said:
			
		

> Ok... How to overclock a PC?




Overclocking is not that very easy to correctly explain as requires a lot of attention and accuracy. Also, it involves a high degree of risk. Hence, it is not advisable unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 1, 2007)

Read this thread Please List Basic C2D / Dual Core Overclocking Tips


----------



## sakthirajesh (Nov 1, 2007)

can anyone say how to overclock my pc.. My pc configuration is
P III 1.0GHz
384 MB RAM
20GB Hard Disk


----------



## Pathik (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry but p3s are not meant to be overclocked..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 1, 2007)

@sakthirajesh

it doesnt depend on those fact which you have given that whether a system can be overclocked or not, yes some processor can OC better than others but on theory every procy can be OC...

Now, its the motherboard which needs to be OC frndly with un-locked BIOS to support OC...

and as said, Pentium 3 range processors are not known to be OC frndly


----------



## sakthirajesh (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you for your replies...


----------

